# Train Show tomorrow......



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone in the Erie Pa. or northern Ohio area I wll be setting up at the Erie Pa. Train Show with a nice selection of post war Flyer.Stop by and say hello or any requests I may have it....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope you have a good show. A little too far away for me.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Have a good show, a bit far for me also.

Gary


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Im sorry I missed it. Im only about 90 miles, but I missed your post and havent been checking for shows lately. My loss. Would have been great to say hello and check out your set up.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

upsman sorry I missed you I am actually the fedexman for the last 40 years still going strong.We could have compared notes.Here is some of what you missed,,,,,,,,


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

flyguy55 said:


> upsman sorry I missed you I am actually the fedexman for the last 40 years still going strong.We could have compared notes.Here is some of what you missed,,,,,,,,


40 years and still going! That is an accomplishment in the package delivery game. And I do have my fair share of stories to share! I should put an X in front of my upsman though since I left it a while back. But thanks for sharing the photos of the Erie show. You have quite a selection. Ill keep my eyes open for the next show there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You should have brought some of those engines to Batavia when we met. I would have taken more off your hands, but now, my excess cash is going towards my new car.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Trains ......Cars.....Women....I am familiar with those vices....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyguy55 said:


> Trains ......Cars.....Women....I am familiar with those vices....


I know what trains and cars are, but I can't remember what women are? It seems to me, as I recall, that they are all what one spends ones money on...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Broke, 
It looks like your memory is still intact

Gary


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Flyguy,
That's a nice selection you have there.

Gary


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

To flyernut FYI the Batavia NY show is March 25th but in a new location.Being held at Genesee Community College....I will post more info as it coes closer....


----------

